# General > Photography >  Resizing

## kas

Whats the best size to post your photos. I have treid a few things and first of all they were far too large now they seem to be too small.

Any Tips?

----------


## ATHRoss

Kas,

I personally use either Paint Shop Pro 10 or Photoshop to resize my images to 600 pixels across the horizontal edge. This make them smaller and easy to view on forums etc.

If you dont have either of these (or any other photo-manipulation software), then this may be of use;  http://www.irfanview.com. This is a free download which can do most tasks.

regards

ATHRoss

----------


## kas

Thanks for that I have sussed it(I think)

----------


## avalon

> Whats the best size to post your photos. I have treid a few things and first of all they were far too large now they seem to be too small.
> 
> Any Tips?


Have you herd of a program call super JPG its small program and it works great for emails and you don't loose the quality up to A4
if you want to try it let me know and I will send it over to you
Regards
Brian

----------

